# Sport mode + traction control off



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone else find that doing this really transforms the character of the Tig on even dry roads? Maybe just a placebo effect on my butt dyno but it seems to accelerate so much better. I’ll have to try some obd logged runs with it on and off when I find an empty stretch.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Sport mode definitely shows improvement on butt dyno. It seems that they just bump up throttle response off the line. I haven’t tried turning off TC though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bateau said:


> Sport mode definitely shows improvement on butt dyno. It seems that they just bump up throttle response off the line. I haven’t tried turning off TC though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sport Mode also keeps the tranny in each gear longer.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Also limits it to 6 gears.


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

socialD said:


> Also limits it to 6 gears.


Wait, seriously? Does it say that in the manual or something?I turned on Sport mode before I drove off the lot and have never switched out of it except on some particularly snowy days. I don't want to give up the "improved" throttle response but I also don't want to give up highway economy.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the line in the manual for sport mode says it will not go into top gear in sport.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> Also limits it to 6 gears.


Interesting. And here I assumed that the 2 extra gears was to make up for the loss in HP versus the previous Tiguan. So the additional 2 are for cruising rpm to help with fuel economy only? I guess I should go look at the gearing specs on each...


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Increase in torque at a lower rpm and better mpg despite being larger and heavier and running on regular gas are the consolations for the dip in horsepower.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

I ran ours from 40 miles through 290 miles in Sport. Drove primarily in the city and MPG was atrocious. I measured 17.4 MPG at the pump. 

Reverted from sport and the next tank of mixed driving was 20.2 MPG. 

Too many variables to call this a scientific test, but Sport seems to come at expense of fuel economy. 

I was thinking of something today. Many complain that Tig is “slow”, but how does it compare to cars 15-20 years ago? 2001 Ford Explorer Limited 4WD was 4000lbs with a 4L v6 outputting 210 HP @ 5200 RPM and 240 ft-lb @ 3500 RPM. EPA rating of 13MPG city / 18 MPG highway. 

Tiguan does 221 ft-lbs @ 1600 RPM, which would make for much more drivable vehicle in normal conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

When you guys talk about sport mode, are you talking about the manual mode? Or is there a setting on the car you can change?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Primarily just pushing the selector down from D into S. But also have the drive mode set with everything in sport.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought I read the manual, but I apparently missed the following sentence:
"The system will not, however, switch to the highest forward gear."
This means that in "Sport" mode we have a 7 speed transmission.
Interesting.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure where I read it. Some review or on here. But had heard it actually limits to 6. Will have to try to find that again.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

There is also sport mode on the dial and in the car settings menus. It’s available with shifter in D. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I have my mode set to Sport and and am getting 23-24 mpg since winter started, I was getting another 1-2 mpg before winter gas hit the pumps.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

2THEXTRM said:


> I have my mode set to Sport and and am getting 23-24 mpg since winter started, I was getting another 1-2 mpg before winter gas hit the pumps.


What is your break down of Highway vs Stop and Go driving??


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

so what's the difference between sport mode on the 4motion dial and sport mode on the shifter?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

pwaug said:


> What is your break down of Highway vs Stop and Go driving??


I honestly do 80% highway driving so that figure is highway only running 75+ mph in sport mode.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

pwaug said:


> What is your break down of Highway vs Stop and Go driving??


I honestly do 80% highway driving so that figure is highway only running 75+ mph in sport mode.


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

You should really run it in D mode on the highway to take advantage of that 8th gear.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So after a little experimentation I think that Sport mode keeps it out of the top gear for any given speed. What I was doing was holding speed in D or S, then flipping over to manual for the gear indicator. D would be in 5th while S was still in 4th, etc.


----------

